# 9 rescued when military training vessel runs aground



## Snakedoc (3 Dec 2012)

A developing story off the CBC...


*9 rescued when military training vessel runs aground*
CBC News Posted: Dec 3, 2012 1:53 PM PT Last Updated: Dec 3, 2012 1:52 PM PT

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2012/12/03/bc-vessel-aground.html

No one was injured when a military training vessel ran aground near Powell River, B.C., on Monday.

Vivian Island, B.C.
Nine people aboard Black Duck had to be rescued after the vessel ran up on some rocks on Vivian Island just before noon.

"There were no injuries and the vessel was aground and beginning to tilt a little bit as the tide was lowering, so we had the Coast Guard lifeboat out of Powell River and also the Cormorant helicopter out of 19 Wing Comox respond," said Capt. Pat McSorley is with the Rescue Coordination Centre in Victoria.

McSorley says weather was fair at the time of the grounding.

It's believed Comox will have to wait for the next high tide to float Black Duck off the rocks.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2012)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> Nine people aboard Black Duck had to be rescued ....


There's a name I haven't heard for a while. The 'Duck quite often supported water jump training out west.


----------



## Snakedoc (3 Dec 2012)

For those wondering, the CFAV Blackduck (YAG 661) is a RCN yard auxiliary general vessel.  Glad to see everyone on-board is fine!


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Dec 2012)

A Comox crash boat?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2012)

This pick has hull number 660 and is called Blackduck...


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Dec 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> A Comox crash boat?


Well, it's a crashed boat now.   You might even say the Black Duck had a  "Quack Up"  ;D


----------



## my72jeep (3 Dec 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> This pick has hull number 660 and is called Blackduck...


There were 9 of them aboard that?


----------



## Zoomie (4 Dec 2012)

Entire courses of sea survival students have been dragged behind that boat. It is quite a bit bigger than it looks.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Dec 2012)

and bigger than the old 40' Crashboat version that I used to run for the Maritime museum. I have been on that one as well with about 15 divers and 3 crew.

the old black duck ran up onto a log boom one foggy night and had to have a section of her bow replaced. The crew used their inflatable to go back to the dock to get the other boat to yank the Duck off.


----------



## Ciskman (5 Dec 2012)

Ahhh getting 'rescued' by work...every Sar Techs worst nightmare.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Dec 2012)

As I recall the current Black duck is a Canoe Cove hull 53' long?


----------



## Shamrock (7 Dec 2012)

Am I the only person that figures the headline is a bit ambiguous?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Dec 2012)

I can see for the next while this tune is going to be whistled at the crew and passengers  ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfR7qxtgCgY

These are still run by the Marine Services which are civy's correct?


----------



## Gorgo (7 Dec 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Well, it's a crashed boat now.   You might even say the Black Duck had a  "Quack Up"  ;D



LOL!


----------



## Gorgo (7 Dec 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I can see for the next while this tune is going to be whistled at the crew and passengers  ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfR7qxtgCgY
> 
> These are still run by the Marine Services which are civy's correct?



Haven't thought of _*that*_ series in YEARS!


----------

